# Ideas on labeling round soaps



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok, I can make the PVC round molds. I have access to a nice color lazer printer. I had planned to make labels with the printer. I can still make stickers and put on the round ones. Any pointers on the type of paper to use in wrapping these 1 inch round soaps individually?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I've heard some people use coffee filters.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I use deli paper. I use my rotary cutter and cut a big stack of them at once. I have a round plate that is the perfect size that I use to cut around.


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

I use shrink wrap bags, sealing them around the corners too to make them neater, i also cut my own labels from cardstock, 2" round i think, hobby lobby has the cutter. i don't make a ton of round ones so don't mind cutting those labels. it looks real sharp but i think their are actual round labels you could print too.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

For labels you can use Onlinelabels.com. They have 1'' round labels.
If you are just wanting to try soaping and labels why not try the Avery kit from walmart? 

Lynn


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Here's how I do them. I make tons of these for hotels, B & Bs, guest lodges & stores.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5009130332/in/set-72157624669603777/

I use the round labels from Online Labels. I cut deli paper (from Costco) to 6 in squares & then trim the corners to make an octagon shape that wraps neatly without too much excess paper to bunch up & look sloppy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

I use coffee filters, they work great.. but you can't see the soap

Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I do mine like Jenny. Though I get my paper at Sam's and it looks thinner. For my labels, I use brown craft label paper and I use a 1.75" round punch to cut them out.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I buy the Dan's bands from thesage.com hit it with a blow dryer to shrink them down and then put on a 2.5inch round label from onlinelabels.com but I only make the one loofa soap. The shaving soap I buy to sell is wrapped in a natural coffee filter and I use the kraft 2 inch round labels from online......


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Geesh, How time consuming is it to wrap the round soaps with paper or the coffee filter? Looks like it would take forever. How do you get them to come out so nice and neat Jenny?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

The round soaps are time consuming....but I only make my castile bars as a round soap, plus the mini soaps. I wrap them at the market for something to do when it's slow. My daughter helps me and it's actually enjoyable. Here is one of my rounds, plus the oval looks nice with a round label too, although I have a harder time folding the paper around them neatly.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Hmmmm....all my soaps are round. There's NO WAY I could do that type of wrapping. I use poly bags from uline and business card size labels. The label 'folds' under the end. Twist tie. I go nuts cutting the round labels for the few candles I do. :/ Will get a pic and try to post.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Denise the labels come round. I can wrap my round soaps even with shrinking them and putting on the round label, twice as fast as putting my rectangle bars in the poly bag, adding the business card and twist tieing...I know because I pay gals to do it for me


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Think I'll stick with the cheap cardstock til I can afford someone to wrap for me. Takes me 100 times longer to trim than anything (nasty habit! LOL). I only wrap bars as needed anymore, but when I was wrapping as I was making them, IIRC it took me about 1/2 an hour to wrap 70-75 bars


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Your FIRED Denise  V


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Yup.  This last summer I would take my coffee and cigs and sheets of labels and soaps and wrapping and sit on the patio and cut labels, sip coffee, wrap soaps, watch the goats, smoke, wrap some more soaps. Nice part of the morning.  Don't think I'd last too long 'on the clock'. LOL Then DH moved my fence back half across the yard and I couldn't just reach out and give a goat a pringles (breakfast of champions-hehe), so it wasn't as much 'fun' anymore, so I started doing them as I need them.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

1/2 hour to wrap 70-75 bars???? Seriously? That's fast!


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow! Wish I could wrap that fast. I have arthritis in my hands & they stop working after about 20 bars so i just wrap any odd minute that I get. Some how I get them done. My B & Bs usually order 30 to 50 at a time so I can get that many done in a day. But that's about it. I just work on them every day to keep ahead.

I found that cutting the paper in an octagon shape really speeds the process. Also, that deli paper is easy to work with. I need to try that trick with the PVC sleeve but no one in town has the 2 1/2 one that I need. Need to get to a plumbing supply over in St George one day.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I tried using the cardboard tube from packing tape and it did work but it did not come out as neatly pleated like I can do by hand. And once you get the hang of it, it really does go quick.


----------

